# Is it Okay if hubby has boy chat groups? Talking about girls,pornos?



## selfme (9 mo ago)

Hi I just need someone to talk to about this kind of situation. My hubby has this group chats with his coworkers, friends.. they really talk about women pornos, tiktok girls, even their women coworkers. I am really disturb about it.. I sometimes tend to look or scan their group convos and my hubby was replying to them as if he likes this girl in their office. It really bothers me and tend to get jealous even i dont want to. Once this guy told their group that my husband was already friends in fb with a girl in their office they say wow and that my husband is like their master somethin like that. Hope someone here can help me some advices i dont know where else to go to.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

selfme said:


> Hi I just need someone to talk to about this kind of situation. My hubby has this group chats with his coworkers, friends.. they really talk about women pornos, tiktok girls, even their women coworkers. I am really disturb about it.. I sometimes tend to look or scan their group convos and my hubby was replying to them as if he likes this girl in their office. It really bothers me and tend to get jealous even i dont want to. Once this guy told their group that my husband was already friends in fb with a girl in their office they say wow and that my husband is like their master somethin like that. Hope someone here can help me some advices i dont know where else to go to.


You need to tell him you don't like it. You need to tell him what you know and ask him if you were doing the exact same thing how he would feel about that.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

This is childish behavior from your husband and his friends.

My advice?

Consider divorcing him, and find a real adult as a partner.

...............................................................................

How old are you, how old is your husband?



_Nemesis-_


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome to TAM - sorry you're going through this right now. 😓 Your husband sounds immature, to be honest. You don't have to accept being degraded in your marriage. If he's talking about women in the office as well ...''liking'' one of them, I'd have a talk with him and share your feelings. If he discards your feelings and continues, you should get some legal counsel just in case this gets worse. I don't know if this is all just ''talk'' but it could lead to more if he's interested in one of his coworkers. Be careful and hope things get better for you.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I believe you are from the Philippines.

This likely is common behavior among some men there.
Am I wrong about this?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It's immature and not something a married guy should be doing.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Their behavior is immature & crass. You should tell him that his objectification of women offends you. Only you know if this is something you want to break up your marriage over it. I think that may be an over-reaction


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

selfme said:


> Hi I just need someone to talk to about this kind of situation. My hubby has this group chats with his coworkers, friends.. they really talk about women pornos, tiktok girls, even their women coworkers. I am really disturb about it.. I sometimes tend to look or scan their group convos and my hubby was replying to them as if he likes this girl in their office. It really bothers me and tend to get jealous even i dont want to. Once this guy told their group that my husband was already friends in fb with a girl in their office they say wow and that my husband is like their master somethin like that. Hope someone here can help me some advices i dont know where else to go to.


On one hand it is good that he doesn't seem to be hiding it from you. At the same time it is immature behavior. Also, talking about female coworkers in sexual terms would likely be considered sexual harassment here in the US. As @SunCMars pointed out your flag indicates you are in the Philippines, so there may be a cultural difference. 

All you can do is tell him you don't feel comfortable with him having these kind of conversations, they aren't appropriate for a married man and they aren't appropriate in a work environment. Even if he agrees to stop, he may just hide it. I bet if he cut it off he will be under a lot of peer pressure from his buddies. Based on the conversations they are having now, they will most certainly rag on him, probably call him ***** whipped, things like that. This will be a big test for how committed he is to you and how mature he is. Out of curiosity, how old are both of you and do you have kids?


----------

